# How to translate lspci output to kernel config options??

## NiceGuy

Hello,

I am not sure how to translate the information that lspci provides ... into understanding which module to configure/load/build.

For example: here is the lspci output for my HP DL320  G5 system:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation E7230/3000/3010 Memory Controller Hub (rev c0)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 31f9

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation E7230/3000/3010 PCI Express Root Port (rev c0) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=0a, subordinate=0c, sec-latency=0

        Capabilities: [88] #0d [0000]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=06, sec-latency=0

        Memory behind bridge: fde00000-fdefffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot-) IRQ 0

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [90] #0d [0000]

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=07, subordinate=09, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00004000-00004fff

        Memory behind bridge: fdf00000-fdffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000050000000-0000000050000000

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot-) IRQ 0

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [90] #0d [0000]

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=0d, subordinate=0d, sec-latency=0

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot-) IRQ 0

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [90] #0d [0000]

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 31fe

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        I/O ports at 1000 [size=32]

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 31fe

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        I/O ports at 1020 [size=32]

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 31fe

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        I/O ports at 1040 [size=32]

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 31fe

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        I/O ports at 1060 [size=32]

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 31fe

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        Memory at fdbf0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=64

        I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00003fff

        Memory behind bridge: fdc00000-fddfffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d8000000-00000000dff00000

        Capabilities: [50] #0d [0000]

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 31fe

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

        I/O ports at <ignored>

        I/O ports at <ignored>

        I/O ports at <ignored>

        I/O ports at <ignored>

        I/O ports at 0500 [size=16]

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 31fe

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

        I/O ports at 1080 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 1088 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 1090 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 1098 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 10a0 [size=16]

        Memory at fdbe0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

01:03.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc ES1000 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 31fb

        Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5

        Memory at d8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        I/O ports at 3000 [size=256]

        Memory at fddf0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at fdc00000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

01:04.0 System peripheral: Compaq Computer Corporation Integrated Lights Out Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 3305

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at 2800 [size=256]

        Memory at fdde0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]

 Capabilities: [f0] Power Management version 3

01:04.2 System peripheral: Compaq Computer Corporation Integrated Lights Out  Processor (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 3305

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at 3400 [size=256]

        Memory at fddd0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        Memory at fddc0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

        Memory at fdd00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at fdc20000 [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [f0] Power Management version 3

01:04.4 USB Controller: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 3300 (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 3305

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18

        I/O ports at 3800 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [f0] Power Management version 3

01:04.6 Class 0c07: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 3302 (prog-if 01)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 3305

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 10

        Memory at fdcf0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [f0] Power Management version 3

02:00.0 PCI bridge: Broadcom EPB PCI-Express to PCI-X Bridge (rev b5) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=02, secondary=03, subordinate=06, sec-latency=64

        Memory behind bridge: fde00000-fdefffff

        Capabilities: [60] Express PCI/PCI-X Bridge IRQ 0

        Capabilities: [90] PCI-X bridge device

        Capabilities: [b0] Power Management version 2

03:04.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5714 Gigabit Ethernet (rev a3)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company NC324i PCIe Dual Port Gigabit Server Adapter

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16

        Memory at fdef0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Memory at fdee0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] PCI-X non-bridge device

      Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data

        Capabilities: [58] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/3 Enable-

03:04.1 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5714 Gigabit Ethernet (rev a3)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company NC324i PCIe Dual Port Gigabit Server Adapter

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 20

        Memory at fded0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Memory at fdec0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] PCI-X non-bridge device

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data

        Capabilities: [58] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/3 Enable-

03:08.0 PCI bridge: Broadcom BCM5785 [HT1000] PCI/PCI-X Bridge (rev b4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64

        Bus: primary=03, secondary=04, subordinate=06, sec-latency=64

        Capabilities: [90] PCI-X bridge device

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82571EB Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company NC360T PCI Express Dual Port Gigabit Server Adapter

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at fdfe0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

        Memory at fdfc0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

        I/O ports at 4000 [size=32]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at 50000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [d0] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [e0] Express Endpoint IRQ 0

07:00.1 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82571EB Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company NC360T PCI Express Dual Port Gigabit Server Adapter

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

        Memory at fdfa0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

        Memory at fdf80000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

        I/O ports at 4020 [size=32]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at 50020000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [d0] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [e0] Express Endpoint IRQ 0 
```

I apologize for the confusion ... and the lengthy post .. just need some clarity

Thanks again

----------

## NathanZachary

The best way is to use the help command (by pressing ? while on a kernel option).  That way, you will learn which things to compile into your kernel and what is unnecessary.  Although, I believe this brief wiki article will give you the kernel modules that you need to include which are not included by default:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_HP_ProLiant_DL320_G4

Hope that helps.

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

Hardware & Kernel question, so moved here.

----------

